# NWSL wheelsets for USAT SD40-2 & SD70MAC



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone change the wheelsets of NWSL for USAT SD40-2 ? If yes, which profile does you choose ? Any problem of running on Aristo tracks ? Further more, does anyone check the specification of original wheelsets of USAT SD70MAC ? Is it same as SD40-2 ? Can change the same NWSL wheelsets for SD70MAC ? I had both SD40-2 and SD70MAC already. The factory wheelsets were not in right scale which were smaller. That's why I want to changing those wheelsets. Anybody help !!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd stay with the larger flanges unless you are going to have really good trackwork.

I have the diameters of the USAT diesel wheels on my page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ainmenu-36* 


scroll to the bottom of the page.

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Greg, 
Thank you very much for your great details. I think the main point is the dimension of axles between SD40-2 and SD70MAC. If they are same dimension, I believe I could apply the NWSL wheelsets of SD40-2 to SD70MAC. Hmm... maybe I need to opening the gear boxes of both engines for comparison. 
Tony


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the axle diameters are the same. Do the wheels come as just wheels, or pressed on the metal half axles? (probably the former) 

I think it's a safe bet. 

Regards, Greg


----------

